# A couple airbrush questions



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I've seen on several sites that sell airbrushes that needles come in a variety of diameters. What do the various sizes let you do? And, can you adjust the needle in relation to the nozzle, affecting the air/paint mixture? If so, how do you do that? And why would you?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Plugman, I am still learning about the airbrushes myself. I am finding with me that the larger dia. tip is better for me. I like to spray metalics and pearls. The smaller sizes clog my tip.

The super fine ones are great for a thinned down paint. You can paint a hair line in you want. 

Relation to air pressure and paint. When you thin down a paint alot it tends to splat the blow the paint around because it is so thinned down. You need the relationship between air flow and paint to be adjusted at times. Also on soft fades it is hard to finger adjust the pressure manually. There are airbrushes that have stops to keep you in that zone.

I am also finding a difference between the gravity feeds and siphon ones. I like the siphon ones for quick changes on paint. But I get finer details with the gravity ones. There is no delay when you press the button.

Hope this helps a little

John


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Tigger, That was a very helpful post. I've been wondering about the a larger tip and the pearls, etc. cause I've been getting some clogging up. I just ordered a gravity fed brush, so think I'll check to se if I can get a larger tip for it. I also need to see if I can adjust the airpressure on my little compressor. to see what that can do for me. For finer work, the pressure gets dropped? The soft fad stuff takes some practice I'm discovering...


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Tigger have you gotten your new airbrushes yet.I'm still waiting for mine.


----------

